# What is everyone doing with their older Kindles?



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all!

I have a K2 US and ordered a K Touch Wifi w/ SO.  Can't wait for it to be delivered!  My question is...what are you all doing with your older Kindles?  I've done such a good job advertising them and buying them as gifts, that I can't think of any friends/family that might want it. I was thinking of donating my K2 US to the Kindle for Troops program.  I have a couple of covers plus a skin on it.  Not sure if they would want all that though.  I'm just curious what others are doing out there as I know many of us have older Kindles.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Kindle for Troops is a wonderful option.

Are there any programs for those that can no longer read physical books?


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

> What is everyone doing with their older Kindles?


Using them!  My girlfriend and I both have a Kindle -- and a Kindle 2 and a Kindle 3. So when we get a Kindle 4, we'll just replace the Kindle 2 with the Kindle 3...!

Plus, I also have a Kindle DX, and I really love its big screen. I think in Amazon's rush to lower prices, they've moved to smaller and smaller Kindles. So my Kindle DX is feeling even more special than it did before, and I'm just not going to replace it _at all!_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When I bought Lomax, my Kindle 3,  I sold my Kindle 2 to a friend to replace the Kindle 1 he was borrowing from a different friend.  Then he had a horrid accident with the Kindle 1, so he gave my Kindle 2 to said friend and bought a Kindle 3 for himself (is that clear as mud?).

I just bought a Kindle Mini with the intent of using it primarily for travel.  Out of the box, I'm smitten with Wiggins (the Kindle Mini), and he may replace my Kindle 3 even for reading at home.  Time will have to tell whether this is true love for the Kindle Mini, or just a passing infatuation with the latest new toy.  If it is true love, I will have to consider what to do with poor Lomax.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If I go for a newer Kindle I'll find someone to give the K3Keyboard to. . . if no one I know personally, ebooks for the troops is a good option.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Either DH is going to take it or I'll pass it on to my kids and get him a newer one.  Either way it'll stay in the family.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Me and My Kindle said:


> Using them!  My girlfriend and I both have a Kindle -- and Kindle 2 and a Kindle 3. So when we get a Kindle 4, we'll just replace the Kindle 2 with the Kindle 3...!
> 
> Plus, I also have a Kindle DX, and I really love its big screen. I think in Amazon's rush to lower prices, they've moved to smaller and smaller Kindles. So my Kindle DX is feeling even more special than it did before, and I'm just not going to replace it _at all!_


The screen on the K4 is the same size as the screens on the K1, K2, and K3... Only the device itself has gotten smaller.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Once I get a Touch, which I will get at some point, my K3 will go to my husband if he wants it. I gave him my K1. 
I'll never give away my K1 though, it will go on the shelf next to some other techno things that are no more once it dies.  . Right along with the cool box. Its sentimental. 

If my hubby wont use the K3 at that point, I will keep it as a take along or for upstairs. I don't have anyone else to give it too, no kids and no friends that read ebooks, or books period


----------



## Nulke (Mar 5, 2011)

I still use my Kindle Version 1, I leave it in my car so that I always have something to read in the event I'm stuck somewhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keeping my K1 until it goes to Kindle heaven....I ordered a Kindle Mini (shipped, scheduled to be here tomorrow! yay!!!) It will be the only K I have with 3G.  If I were going to actually replace Eleanor the K1, I'd get a Kindle 3G, either Keyboard or Touch.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> I was thinking of donating my K2 US to the Kindle for Troops program.


I've read elsewhere that the Kindle for Troops program includes an Amazon gift card and a cover that has been donated by M-Edge with each Kindle they send out. According to their website, they are a nonprofit organization with tax-exempt status. They accept Kindles as well as cash donations.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use my K1 as a loaner for when we have guests at the house or for when I go to the beach.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I have a K2i and a K3 WiFi and I'm keeping them both once I get the Kindle Fire. I don't plan on getting rid of my K2i because it will be the only Kindle I have that has 3G, so I always keep it in my purse. My K3 stays home. I wouldn't know who to give them to since my bf, kids, and friends don't read.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i always give to family. I've kinda gotta waiting list for my next give away


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Same here. I've passed kindles down to family.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm getting a Fire and a Touch. I currently have a K2. I'm giving that to my younger son, who wants to use it for tech documents. Hopefully, he can convert .pdf's to Amazon's format with Calibre. He also wants to be able to buy tech books and use the K2 for them. If he decides he doesn't want it, my other son may, or I'll give it to the Kindles for Troops campaign.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

After I got my K3/KK, I sold my K1 with Oberon cover to raynsally.  (She was very happy with them.)  Then I got a DXG.  Now I've pre-ordered a K Touch 3G w/so and a Fire.  At first I thought of selling the DX, but now am thinking I will keep it.  And keep the K3/KK?  I don't know.  Along with all my iDevices, feel like I am becoming a slave to cords and charging.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm keeping my K2i and not upgrading.  If I change my mind, though, I will definitely donate my K2i to the eBooks for troops program.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I don't see enough reason to upgrade my K3, so my answer is, "I'm using  my old Kindle!"


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have ordered a Fire.  I will continue to use my K1 because I think it will be easier on the eyes for long sessions of reading.  And truthfully...I love the feel of my big clunky K1 in its Oberon cover.  I am more comfortable with it than when I hold my husbands K2.  And I will still be able to order books with whispernet if I am away from my computer or WIFI.  The best of both worlds.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I've ordered a Fire and I have my K3K-WiFi and cover for sale in the appropriate thread (Sell, Barter or Trade or whatever the name is  ) elsewhere on KB.  If I don't sell it, I'll probably just either keep it as a backup or turn it over to my DW to use instead of the K2 she is currently using.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I keep my paid for books on my K2 so I can sort through them easily and see what I want to read next.  The K2 is also my favorite way to play Sudoku.  

My K3 with 3G is going to be my vacation Kindle so that I can buy books or use the net without hunting for a wifi spots.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm keeping my K2.  Will probably use it as my "at home" Kindle and use my touch to take with me.  I've thought of passing my K2 to my 8 year old but I'm not sure I trust him with it just yet.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

OK, now y'all are making me feel bad for selling mine on eBay rather than giving it to someone... 

But all I did was upgrade my K3 wi-fi to a K3 with 3G (due to the new limitations on web browsing on 3G with the Touch) so it's hard to justify that expense without recouping some money from the K3 wi-fi.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a $79 Kindle with special offers.  Hubby loves the screen on my K3 (he has a K2), but doesn't want a new one with special offers.  So I get the brand new spiffy baby Kindle, and he gets my K3.  Win win!  (I think I'm the winner!)  I'm not sure what he will do with his K2.  We'll probably try to sell it, but may donate it to Kindle for Troops.  What a great cause!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I'm still keeping mine. Beyond the hype, there are no features in the new devices that make my K3 obsolete. In many regards, the K3 is even better by comparison.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> OK, now y'all are making me feel bad for selling mine on eBay rather than giving it to someone...


Not at all!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My mother is getting my K2.  She wasn't super excited about it (they have been rather ho-hum about Kindles) but hey, my dad's book is now available for Kindle (Final Bearing, George Wallace) and with the library books, she might actually use it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> OK, now y'all are making me feel bad for selling mine on eBay rather than giving it to someone...


I haven't ordered a Touch, yet, but I'm starting to seriously consider it. I will sell my old one on eBay when I do.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll give my K2 to my niece once my Kindle Touch arrives.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm torn.  I won my K2 in a short story writing contest which gives it a lot of sentimental value to me. Even though I have the Kindle app on my phone and have pre-ordered the Fire, I'm just not ready to part with my beloved K2. I realize it makes no sense, and that I should give it to a family member or friend, I just don't think I can part with it.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Relatives have all claimed mine, should I ever be willing to pry my greedy fingers off of them.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Luckily I decided to stick with my K3, and not buy one of the new Kindles right now.

When I bought my K3, I gave my K2 to my significant other. Eventually I also gave my DX to him, since I wasn't using it - - the K3 is just right for me. He loves reading on these "cast off" Kindles as much as I love reading on mine.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all if the great responses!

If I can't find a family member or friend that wants my K2, I will probably donate it to Kindles for Troops.  DH already has a K2, otherwise it would definitely stay in our household.


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2010)

I have pre-ordered a fire (actually, two of them...one as a surprise gift for my wife).  I can't see parting with my K2 as I absolutely love the eInk display, 3G connectivity, and ridiculously-long battery life.  

I've own two iPads and never liked how big they were.  So, I mainly bought the fire out of curiosity.  (the wife will love the fire I'm sure)


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

collett said:


> I'm torn. I won my K2 in a short story writing contest which gives it a lot of sentimental value to me. Even though I have the Kindle app on my phone and have pre-ordered the Fire, I'm just not ready to part with my beloved K2. I realize it makes no sense, and that I should give it to a family member or friend, I just don't think I can part with it.


My K2 has sentimental value as well, even though I have a KK3 WiFi and pre-ordered a KFire. But maybe my K2 has sentimental value because it cost me $259!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

teralpar said:


> But maybe my K2 has sentimental value because it cost me $259!


LOL! Same here, also have sentimental value for the $75 Oberon cover & $30 Octovo light that goes along with my $259 K2! I'm so happy that the new Kindles are so reasonably priced!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I pre ordered a Kindle Touch and Fire and I was thinking of keeping my Kindle 3 3g but I had no idea about the Kindle for Troops program!! I am going to donate mine to them ! Thanks so much for letting us know about the program. =) I am really excited to be able to donate it to the troops!


----------



## dhajra (Jun 2, 2009)

Reading on them.  I have a K3, which I bought about a year ago, and which I love.  I passed my K1 along to my son, and it's still working like a charm.  He loves it.  No desire as yet to purchase one of the new Kindles, and no desire ever to purchase a touch screen Kindle or a touch screen anything else.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm hoping to pre-order the Kindle Fire soon. As for my Kindle 2, I'll probably give it to my mom and sister to share. That way they can read more ebooks as well as get books for the Kindle at the library.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't have any family or friends who is an avid reader like I am (I have a K3).  I thought about donating it, but like others, we can't let go of each other.  I still might donate it after a while, but right now I'm going to keep it and store all my samples and books that I have read on it.., sorted by books I have read in a month or something (haven't figured that out yet).  That way I can keep my new toy nice and clean (I ordered the KT/3G with S/O)!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I believe that I will be using my K2 (US) for as long as it is operational. I am very happy with it and do not see the need to replace it in the near future.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

My K2 is perfect for me. It has a keyboard and numbers. I use the calculator app. I also get on the internet when I am traveling and reading without another device. You can't beat a keyboard with numbers for passwords and such. I just don't see the new Kindles as an improvement and I see the Fire as a tablet and not actually an ereader. That said, it sounds like the Fire will be a nice media device with additional functions. 

When I get some bucks ahead I may pick up another K2 or two. I will wait and see how you guys like the Fire before I start drooling over it . . .

best,


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Keeping mine.  As tempting as the baby kindle is, I just can't justify it by size alone.  My two K3's are not obsolete yet.  Want to actually see the fire in action before making that decision if it ever comes to Canada.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a K3 and have no desire to get a Fire (hey, that rhymed) or a Touch.  So, I plan to keep using my Kindle for as long as it works and Amazon supports it.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll be keeping my K3 for trips to the beach and so forth. But, five days after I got my Kindle Basic a friend called and asked if I'd sell my K3. I said I wasn't interested but wanted to know why he asked since he has a K3. "It was stolen in Guadalajara." I met with him and he said, "I didn't realize how much I was reading, and how much time I spent reading, until suddenly I didn't have my Kindle."

He'll buy another Kindle on his next trip to the U.S. and in the meantime, he's using my K3.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I still have my Kindle 2 and want the kindle fire.    Maybe I will be able to buy one in January but cannot buy one due to being unemployed and benifits ran out last april.    I want one really bad but patience is a virtue.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Before the new Kindles were announced I had a K2i and K3 Keyboard WiFi w/SO. I pre-ordered the Kindle Fire on 9/28, and last week decided that I wanted the Basic Kindle as well. I sold my K2i yesterday for the Basic Kindle, and I think I will be selling my K3 for the Fire.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

When I got my K3, I kept my K1, thinking it would be my spare, but I haven't used it since the K3 came, so I gave it to a friend the other day. I'm not getting one of the new ones now, but if something happened to the K3, I figure Amazon would get me a new or replacement Kindle so fast it's not a big risk.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> I'm not getting one of the new ones now, but if something happened to the K3, I figure Amazon would get me a new or replacement Kindle so fast it's not a big risk.


For sure if it's still under warranty.

If it's out of warranty. . . . maybe. They're very good about still replacing for certain defects. And they've been known to offer nice discounts on new ones if an "out of warranty" one has broken.

But I think it's important to realize they have no obligation to do ANYTHING if the device is out of warranty.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For my first 3 upgrades I passed my old kindles on to a younger brother and then a niece and a nephew.  This one I'm not so sure about.  I may keep if for a bit or it may go to my father or to my sister-in-law .....


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I was going to give it to my middle son, but he's been so busy studying that he's not had time to read for fun. So I'm going to give it to my brother-in-law's SO. She was asking about my Kindle over the summer and was frustrated with her little Sony. So my K2i will be off to Oregon the day I get my Touch.


----------



## kitty1456 (May 27, 2010)

Im getting a K4 and I'm going to give my old K2 to my mum.

Gunna keep them on the same account to share books =)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just bought a K1 because I miss it.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I donated my Kindle2 to the US Troops.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I used to use my kk3 all the time until I got my fire. I am finding myself not use it often as I used to. I used to take them both with me and if I wanted to.read I would pull out my kk3 and read. If I wanted to play games or what ever else I would use my fire. the other day I only took my fire. and I spent some time reading.g on it..... WOW!!! I really like only having one device in my purse. and I really like reading on my fire. now there are still going to be times I want the sink reading time. but I think I am going to put the Kk3 on my night stand to be used in bed. I really like reading on it at night. better options on setting the font and my lighted case gives the perfect light for me.
sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I sold my old K3 on eBay to fund the purchase of a Touch. Haven't looked back since!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gave my K1 to a friend when I got a K2.  Gave my K2 to my parents when I got a K3.

I have no need for multiple Kindles since I also have an iPhone 4s and iPad 2 and have no issues reading on them.  iPhone 4 is my on the go, out and about reader.  iPad 2 I tend to read on while traveling since I can take it and use it for e-mail, internet etc.--don't take my Kindle on trips much anymore.  Also use it for a lot of news reading, and PDF reading for work.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We gave my K2 to a friend when I upgraded to a K3 about a year ago. When my wife and I got Kindle Fires last year, we gave her K2 to a ten-year-old niece. Both of the old K2s are in good hands now.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I still use my K-1 and will until it refuses to download another book!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a K1, KDXg, K3 and a Fire. I use all of them at various times. At least one of them is usually charged enough to read, so I can keep going when the Fire and my phone are both charging.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

My K2 is still seeing daily use.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I gave my Dad my Kindle touch when I bought the Fire. I've never replaced a working Kindle before that.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Since my K2 has a cracked screen, it just sits. My Kindle Touch replaced my Kindle keyboard so DH is using that now as he wants to read more.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I plan to sell my k3, or give it to my god-daughter who loves to read. She wants an ereader, so that might be an option. My daughter reads on her iPad.


----------



## Tebor123 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm going to order a Kindle Fire in the next few days. I'm thinking of giving my Kindle 3 Keyboard to an old people's home for the residents to use.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I gave mine to my fiancee. Her squee was mighty indeed.


----------



## raaurora (Jan 2, 2011)

cc1013 said:


> My question is...what are you all doing with your older Kindles?


Love my Kindle, but I'm just not sure why you would need more than one eReader.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

raaurora said:


> Love my Kindle, but I'm just not sure why you would need more than one eReader.


The reason why I have both the fire and the kk3 is because I wanted to have the eink reader and the tablet device if I could have them in one device I would love to have it. I like playing games and reading. I don't want to always have to use my computer to play games on. Having them both makes me happy.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I believe that I will be using my K2 (US) for as long as it is operational. I am very happy with it and do not see the need to replace it in the near future.


DH gave me a Kindle Fire at the beginning of February. It took me three days before I decided to open the box as I was not sure I would use it. My K2 was getting a bit full so I move all my origami and craft books and PDFs to the Fire. I am carrying both in purse. If I only carry one, I suspect it will be the K2 as I primarily have access to WiFi at home. I currently using both daily.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

raaurora said:


> Love my Kindle, but I'm just not sure why you would need more than one eReader.


Yeah, I'd never want more than one dedicated reader. But I love having my K3 (for reading in bed mainly), iPhone 4s (on the go reading) and iPad 2 (newspapers, PDFs, magazines etc.) to cover all my reading needs.

I don't mind reading on my iPad 2 at all though, so I'm not sure I'd buy another e-ink reader if my K3 happened to die.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Giving Kate Kindle (K1/Klassic) to a friend who would never puchase one on her own (can't afford it).  She is WAY excited! She can't have Kate until the new one arrives, though.


----------



## FrankColes (Feb 22, 2012)

Still love the e-ink. I use mine every day


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Give away a Kindle? How could I ever think of doing such a thing? (There needs to be a punctuation mark for mock horror.)

I've only had one Kindle, and I'll keep it until it doesn't work anymore, then toss it.


----------

